
Ask HN: How should you manage a Machine Learning team? - engineer_sw
As a manager, how should you manage a group of machine learning engineers?
======
cimmanom
The same way you’d manage any other group of engineers. Which depends a lot on
company context, team composition, personalities, and goals.

This is a really vague question.

